
Show HN: Automatically block people in images using a pretrained neural network - minimaxir
https://github.com/minimaxir/person-blocker
======
gus_massa
In some cases the shape is too small and left a few pixels around the person,
or it has corners that are too sharp. Is it possible to add an option to
enlarge the shape a few pixels?

[Bonus points for another option to make soft shadows near the border of the
shape, so it is not so sharp.]

